# Solved: Boot-Time Scan & Avast



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, I'm planning on switching over to Avast as my anti-virus imminently. I noticed they had a boot-time scan feature which my current AV program (as far as I can tell) did not. 

Now, a few questions:
1) Is the boot-time scan necessary/recommended?
2) If I enable such a feature, will it be run every time on bootup?
3) If it will be run every time, how long will it take? While a scan is nice, I can't afford to wait an hour to turn on my computer (100 Gb. used space).

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi again,

You can schedule a boot-time scan as per the following link. Doing so only makes it happen one time, not every time you start the computer.

I imagine it takes as long as a regular scan.

It's good to schedule one if you suspect you may have picked up something but I wouldn't do it all the time.

http://support.avast.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=160\


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Excellent, thank you once again Cookiegal. Your information helped... I was fearful it would delay me every time.  I'll probably run it once or something as a precaution, but looking at my HJT log as well as current scans with my old AV & AS programs I seem to be fine for the time being. 

I noticed on my brother's computer, his AVG (which I've never used) does some sort of lightning speed scan at bootup. Is that something similar? It literally takes 5 seconds, perhaps an abbreviated form?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm not sure about AVG. Are you sure it's not just updating?


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

It updates once it's on, automatically. I could have sworn it does a quick bootup scan (or boot sector scan or something). My brother insists it doesn't do that (at least anymore). 

Maybe I'm just imagining things. 

Thanks for your help Cookie.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

avast does that scan of registry and start up files when you start the av splash screen


----------

